

Google gives Motorola a striking new logo - ForFreedom
http://www.creativebloq.com/logo-design/google-gives-motorola-new-logo-6133398?utm_source=buffer&utm_campaign=Buffer&utm_content=buffer8e724&utm_medium=twitter

======
NirDremer
Not a big fan of having company name written all lowercase.

